# all american direct and local feeds in HD



## gmitchell (May 31, 2007)

We live in an area southeast Ohio where we lost our distant network feeds  and had to go to all American direct to get network feeds out of SF and Atlanta does anyone know if we can get HD feeds for these stations?

Thanks :lol:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

gmitchell said:


> We live in an area southeast Ohio where we lost our distant network feeds  and had to go to all American direct to get network feeds out of SF and Atlanta does anyone know if we can get HD feeds for these stations?
> 
> Thanks :lol:


SD only.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Unless you "move"


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

According to the channel chart SF is spot-beamed...only Atlanta as a possibility.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The SF channels through AAD are CONUS. The SF channels on spot-beams are locals from Dish, both SD & HD, intended for the local market.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

gmitchell, the answer is no, only because NPS (AAD) does not transmit any Atlanta or San Fran locals in HD to Dishnetwork subscribers. (Or at all that I am aware of) It has nothing at all to do with spotbeams in the case of getting distants with Dishnetwork, because it is not Dishnetwork providing the signal.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> The SF channels through AAD are CONUS. The SF channels on spot-beams are locals from Dish, both SD & HD, intended for the local market.


The HD's are not on spot beam, they are CONUS


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

HD locals from 119° and 110° are on spot beams, including San Francisco on 119/7s4. The rest are nearly CONUS, being receivable across the whole footprint of their respective satellites. None are offered through AAD.


----------



## yardline (Jan 9, 2007)

But why doesn't AAD offer them in HD? Is there a legal restriction, or are they just living in the past?


----------



## Buzzdar (Sep 19, 2006)

The reason is because it will cost AAD/NPS more money to broadcast it in HD and right now they dont know how much long they will even be able to provide a signal in SD more less HD.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Yep, you're right, I always forget about the ones on the core sats.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The court is still out on the question of whether AAD distants transmitted on a transponder leased from E* on an E* owned satellite violates the injunction issued against E* last year.

For now, AAD is in business and can sell distants. Their biggest problem is themselves, keeping the PQ up and prices down. Those eight channels should be the best looking PQ out there. Unfortunately the reports are that they are not.

Once this court case clears up AAD may feel more confident in expanding their services to HD. If it is economically viable they can lease additional transponders from E*.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

IF they would do their channels in full hd I am sure that they would be flooded with new customers interested in trying them. I know I would love to have east /west coast nets in full HD. I would re sub in a minute.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

It's a quirky business selling the distant networks; their market is supposed to be very small, i.e. only rural customers a significant distance from a network affiliate.

I can't see them making money on this unless E* essentially gave them the satellite space. Don't hold your breath for HD.


----------

